# Buffalo Mount



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well here it is my biggest project to date and it is finally finished. This buffalo was huge and a royal pain in the butt but am happy with the overall out come. The horns are tilted a litte to far back but didn't realize it until it was to late.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Not to shabby, Chris


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

as i told you before its great, but it does no good unless the guy finaly paid you for it... did you get that straightened up or what?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep all paid in full....everything ended up working out alright. The initial struggles made it tough but I am glad to have this project done. Now on to the next one...Can't wait to get this black bear rug done!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats on a giant job Chris! Lot of sweat right there!

Mike


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It looks just like a Bison.:lol:.....nice mount.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Man that thing is huge, how long did it take you to do that ???

It looks great, good job.....


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Gezz...I don't even know how much time I had...between the fleshing and mounting probably close to 20 hrs.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice job, Chris!!


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Meg!!


----------

